# A matter of concern



## russianblue (Jul 18, 2010)

I have done a few commissions in the past, but not many. I thought perhaps it was my style, and maybe it is- but if I were to advertise my art here on the forum and on the site, do you think I would enjoy much success? Click the paw to view my FA page.

Oh uh, also. This isn't a "am I commisionable?" it's a "does my art appeal enough to the members of this community so that they would buy it?"


----------



## Deo (Jul 18, 2010)

The 'paintlery" style like in http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4153574/ is somewaht popular at the moment. You may hve luck with that. I think it's good overall, so you could try it. What do you have to loose in free forums advertising? ;P


----------



## Jw (Jul 18, 2010)

Honestly, you'll proably do well to try some value studies a little bit. Anatomy needs just a little work. You have an interesting eye for color, that might be your ticket to successful commissions. One tip you can try is coming up with a gimicky user icon and offer to make a few for free over on the Art Trades subforum. You'll get some recognition by word-of-mouth. And that will be half the battle for attracting business. 

An art style you may easily manage is something like vivisection_bob's-->http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vivisectionbob/

Of course, don't 100% copy her stuff, but look at them and get some ideas. She's very successful at commissions. 

But half your battle is earning popularity. She earned it through her comic series. But for most people that do not draw mature pictures, commissions are a hard thing to work with at first. So, just expect there to be a challenge. I think you'll be able to sell commissions eventually, so don't get discouraged at first if you're having trouble.


----------



## Greykitty (Jul 19, 2010)

It's hard to be a clean artist here.  That's what I can say right off the bat.  

I think you are on the right track but you should brush up on your anatomy and posing/composition.  Keep going for commissions, but do some life studies.  Go outside, just sit and sketch what you see.  You'll notice a huge difference once you start doing a lot of life sketches.  I did and my art improved in a few months, my posing loosened up and the proportions looked better and more natural.  

Also look around at what IS popular.  A couple people I know that are VERY successful are

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/silverdeni
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ivybeth
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/paperplane

All have unique styles of their own, two are painterly and the other is more "Disney" esque.  Granted I'm not saying mimic their styles, but look at them and see what people like.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 19, 2010)

You really really, should work on your composition. Even artists with technical skills on the site fail on this a lot. It makes a lot of pieces I see not very appealing. 

Working on your foundations also helps. I mean it's really common advice given out here which is why I think artists that aren't sure they can sell pictures really need to get certain goals and priorities in place before asking. No matter how you ask it, if you don't meet certain things or go through the checklist of "popularity/visibility" and quality/demand/need, then you should worry more about improving artwork than getting a quick buck.


----------



## russianblue (Jul 19, 2010)

Alright, thank you everyone! I'm glad you could all give me some direction and I will work on my anatomy/composition- everything. I've saved these comments and will start this process immediately, as I didn't know what was wrong before. As for popularity, I'll try to start by opening requests again. Anyway, I really appreciate your feedback, so thanks again.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 31, 2010)

I like how your worded your OP; 
" Oh uh, also. This isn't a "am I commisionable?" it's a "does my art appeal enough to the members of this community so that they would buy it?" "

In other words 'Does my art appeal'= AM   - To the members of this community = Everyone but myself = I    So that they would buy it?" = purchase my works for a profit= COMMISSIONABLE.

You can't pull nothin' over on me, boyo. *snaps* 

Honestly, I came in here with advice, but the spectrum's been effectively covered. Push yourself to improve, work on what's been told to you here, and i can see you being a pretty effective commissioned artist. Hup-to.


----------

